# Why do you buy games?



## ployermick (Apr 30, 2017)

i was sitting near my friend as he saw my steam library. He asked me why do i buy games instead of pirating them, you still get the same product, right? I didn't even know how to answer this question.
Can someone tell me why do most people buy games instead of pirating them?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Apr 30, 2017)

First of all, piracy is illegal.

Secondly, buying games means you support the developer.

Third, sometimes piracy isn't even worth the hassle.


----------



## ployermick (Apr 30, 2017)

Dark_Ansem said:


> First of all, piracy is illegal.
> 
> Secondly, buying games means you support the developer.
> 
> Third, sometimes piracy isn't even worth the hassle.


why isn't it worth sometimes?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dark_Ansem said:


> First of all, piracy is illegal.
> 
> Secondly, buying games means you support the developer.
> 
> Third, sometimes piracy isn't even worth the hassle.


also i don't think that most people care if its illegal or not


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Apr 30, 2017)

ployermick said:


> why isn't it worth sometimes?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


A lot of more recent games make it very difficult to pirate, and if it's not a well known game you have to hunt around for a version that works. You could also be downloading an outdated version of the game.
There are just so many factors that could screw with your ability to play the game, and purchasing it removes most of those factors.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 30, 2017)

because I want my favourite devolpers to be able to keep making games, and I'm not entitled to these games, nobody is, if you want the games you gotta buy them, if you don't it's just morally wrong really


----------



## ployermick (Apr 30, 2017)

KapuDaKoopa said:


> A lot of more recent games make it very difficult to pirate, and if it's not a well known game you have to hunt around for a version that works. You could also be downloading an outdated version of the game.
> There are just so many factors that could screw with your ability to play the game, and purchasing it removes most of those factors.


that is true, tho i think you could try to search a bit deeper to find that specific game, instead of paying 30$


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2017)

To play them!!!!
(looks at pile of games yet unplayed collecting dust)

Erm... Well... To play them...... eventually?

I don't give a fuck about piracy, money is not a problem.
Whatever is more convenient and easy goes better, and it is good if whatever I do to get games helps the developer make more games like that one.


----------



## ployermick (Apr 30, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> because I want my favourite devolpers to be able to keep making games, and I'm not entitled to these games, nobody is, if you want the games you gotta buy them, if you don't it's just morally wrong really


key word "favorite" what about non favorite developers? what if they were to make a good game


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 30, 2017)

I buy games I like to support developers in the hopes they make more games I like.

Y'know, like how every other profitable business on the planet works.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 30, 2017)

ployermick said:


> key word "favorite" what about non favorite developers? what if they were to make a good game


you still buy it because piracy is wrong


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 30, 2017)

Cause piracy is wrong and I like a physical collection.
Not to mention I like supporting developers to bring more and better games.


----------



## migles (Apr 30, 2017)

ployermick said:


> that is true, tho i think you could try to search a bit deeper to find that specific game, instead of paying 30$


wait for a steam sale and you can get it for 10 bucks or sometimes even less?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2017)

People argue all the time that piracy and stealing is not the same (and it is not),
but in this overindustrialized overproducing world, if you went to your local supermarket and stole a piece of bread nobody will even notice probably.
Then why don't you do that?
Well... AFAIC social contract, and also it is inconvenient.

We should have a social contract to buy fucking games also.


----------



## Haymose (Apr 30, 2017)

When you buy games it gives it more value because you, the purchaser/player, feel the need to justify that purchase. Theres only been a couple games I've payed for and spent less than an hour in. Its also good to think about where your game is coming from, support the developers that need it.

Now there are plenty of benefits to pirating games, paying no cash being the obvious one. But there are plenty of disadvantages that people seem to look past pretty easy. First of all your game is not getting updated much, you probably are not playing online, and getting certain cracks to work can be a very stressful experience. So in the end you aren't really getting the same thing that everyone else payed for, most of the time.

Personally, I pay for the games I like and can afford. There are certain games I never would've played without piracy and there are certain games I would never consider pirating, just preorder like everyone else because I know I will spend multiple hours in it. 

I will admit that ppl that brag about the piracy thing tend to get on my nerves. As if they feel like some kinda bigshot crime lord stealing digital games through an internet connection. It is illegal and ppl should be smarter about the way they talk about things. And it just makes you look dumb af.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2017)

Because I love to physically own my games.


----------



## ployermick (Apr 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Because I love to physically own my games.


cant you just burn a game on the disk?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2017)

ployermick said:


> cant you just burn a game on the disk?


Of course I can. It works. But it's ugly.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 30, 2017)

ployermick said:


> cant you just burn a game on the disk?


are you daft?
How is that ANYTHING like owning the physical copy, you just have a shitty disc of a copied game now, wooptifuckingdoo, oh man I love all my printed out guidebooks and my printed out box art!
that's one of the dumbest things I've ever heard


----------



## ployermick (Apr 30, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> are you daft?
> How is that ANYTHING like owning the physical copy, you just have a shitty disc of a copied game now, wooptifuckingdoo, oh man I love all my printed out guidebooks and my printed out box art!
> that's one of the dumbest things I've ever heard


crap forgot about cases and manuals


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2017)

Some say piracy is wrong but it feels so right, I encourage all to give it a go. You may come to like it.

Anyway I mainly buy 360 games. They are about £2 each when I buy them as it seems nobody wants 360 games any more and let most of them go cheap. All you retro kiddies that look back to the 90s when the same thing happened for the 16 bit era stuff do take note.
Writeable dual layer DVDs of quality worth speaking off are about £1 a pop these days, and while burners are slightly more reliable the failure rate is not insignificant, especially as I am sure manufacturers include motes of dust in them larger than anything else I see in day to day life. I also rarely have more than about 2 gigs of easily accessible space which conflicts a bit with the average 9 gigs + space needed for repair + all doubled for extraction you see there.

Some might also say it allows me to take discs round my friend's house but frankly I would not be friends with anybody that only had a stock 360.

On supporting devs then there are almost always more willing to take a chance and make something... I say having not had a rampart clone in years and space sims being thin on the ground. Oh well, at least we get to revisit world war 2.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> are you daft?
> How is that ANYTHING like owning the physical copy, you just have a shitty disc of a copied game now, wooptifuckingdoo, oh man I love all my printed out guidebooks and my printed out box art!
> that's one of the dumbest things I've ever heard


Oh yeah that too! Collectible stuff, arts, manuals, discs labels, promo codes, posters. All the goodies you can never have with a shitty burned disc with the game name written with a sharpie.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 30, 2017)

I buy them to use as coasters, nothings holds a nice cup of tea in it's place like the latest £50 PS4/Xbox one disk


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> I buy them to use as coasters, nothings holds a nice cup of tea in it's place like the latest £50 PS4/Xbox one disk


Have you tried vintage vinyl?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 30, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Have you tried vintage vinyl?


Yeah, they are good, but slightly too large to fit on my desk without getting in the way


----------



## Meteor7 (Apr 30, 2017)

Because I do not want to be the kind of person who hurts others for personal gain. If I put years of my life into creating some form of art to sell, and people just end up stealing copies of it for free, I would be rather rightfully upset. Your friend is essentially asking "why would I not harm and upset others if it's just so easy to be a dick?" Not the kind of person I'd ever want to call a friend. Don't get me wrong, piracy of digital media isn't so black-and-white, and there's a good argument to be made that "pirating doesn't rob the developers of money if I would never have bought the game in the first place", but it doesn't sound like that's what your friend is thinking about. It sounds like they don't see a reason not to pirate every single game.

Besides the obvious moral reasons, if developers see diminished returns on certain video games, they stop making them. By not buying the games you enjoy, you're contributing to the mindset that "people don't want these games" and making it so they are more scarce/have a lower budget/stop existing altogether.


----------



## KingpinSlim (Apr 30, 2017)

Cause it makes me happy.
I have more games than i could ever play on Steam alone.
It is the whole collector-mentality.
I take joy in owning things.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 30, 2017)

No but generally i would say live and let live, for most people the effort of finding shady sites to download hacked games from coupled with the risk of viruses etc, and then having no online play is enough to keep 99% of people way from pirating


----------



## J-Machine (Apr 30, 2017)

I like physical copies (or an easy to stream interface like steam). however I'm also pretty cheap so I raid the $20> bins and have a massive backlog for it. I'm pretty sure only my digital sales support devs these days so I guess habit and morality is the largest factors.


----------



## ployermick (Apr 30, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Some say piracy is wrong but it feels so right, I encourage all to give it a go. You may come to like it.
> 
> Anyway I mainly buy 360 games. They are about £2 each when I buy them as it seems nobody wants 360 games any more and let most of them go cheap. All you retro kiddies that look back to the 90s when the same thing happened for the 16 bit era stuff do take note.
> Writeable dual layer DVDs of quality worth speaking off are about £1 a pop these days, and while burners are slightly more reliable the failure rate is not insignificant, especially as I am sure manufacturers include motes of dust in them larger than anything else I see in day to day life. I also rarely have more than about 2 gigs of easily accessible space which conflicts a bit with the average 9 gigs + space needed for repair + all doubled for extraction you see there.
> ...


i have pirated a lot before, and i still do one the 3ds, but for some reason i stopped pirating on pc. i don't know why and how, but i did


----------



## Kanakops (Apr 30, 2017)

I have a Bad english

seriously, I have obtain a lot of games for free, but I paid games likes Kirby and megaman zero (rip) for support dev to make other games of the serie on all of my favorites platforms games

But for the other games I don't paid because I have paid a lot of games and I don't have like it or play it a long time, I have no remord to have 40$ games for free when I know Im just going to play it 5 minutes or if I don't like the game

For me the pain when I was kid its to have 20$/month and save this money to buy a really crappy game at 40$ and give to gamestop for 5$


So this is probably hypocritical on my part but I only pay for my favorites games series (on nintendo platform)


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 30, 2017)

No point collecting CD/DVD etc, they all get cd rot and end up crap anyway.. they usually have a life span of 100 years if you are lucky. Some of the very first printed CD's are breaking down already.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 30, 2017)

mech said:


> No point collecting CD/DVD etc, they all get cd rot and end up crap anyway.. they usually have a life span of 100 years if you are lucky. Some of the very first printed CD's are breaking down already.


No point having a body, it will break down eventually


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 30, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> No point having a body, it will break down eventually



08457 90 90 90 - Thats the Samaritans phoneline.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 30, 2017)

mech said:


> 08457 90 90 90 - Thats the Samaritans phoneline.


No point calling them, the call will end eventually 

The point is you can't really say something won't last forever so there is no point having/doing it at all


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 30, 2017)

gamesquest1 said:


> No point calling them, the call will end eventually
> 
> The point is you can't really say something won't last forever so there is no point having/doing it at all



There is if you cant play the damn things in 50 years time.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 30, 2017)

mech said:


> There is if you cant play the damn things in 50 years time.


TBH most people probably wouldn't want to, or you can resell it in 2 weeks time and get some money back unlike most digital games

Don't get me wrong, I know what your trying to say, but some people collect for show, like sealed games collectors they never intend. To play them but keep them for decorative/display or as an investment , sure it might not be functional in 2000 years time, but it's still a collectible with some historic value


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 30, 2017)

I dont do digital either, im just trying to put across that cartridges are the way to go if you are going to collect for yourself or to make money down the road. CD's are not going to last very long compared to things like NES carts.


----------



## fedehda (Apr 30, 2017)

I love physical copies of a game. There's nothing better than having it in a book shelf or somewhere else, with their guidebooks (if there any). Or using my ps4 games to hold papers, don't know. 

And I pirate because I first need to check how good the game is (happened with No Man's Sky, or wish I could have tested Battlefront before I bought it).


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 30, 2017)

I buy games because the fucking DRM won't let me pirate it. That or it's an online fucking game.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 30, 2017)

mech said:


> No point collecting CD/DVD etc, they all get cd rot and end up crap anyway.. they usually have a life span of 100 years if you are lucky. Some of the very first printed CD's are breaking down already.



The CD research never stopped progressing.
CD's from 20 years ago are a lot flimsier then CD's produced today.

Not to mention that in 100 years, there will be plenty of different ways to access the original content.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Apr 30, 2017)

I buy games because there is some sweet, sweet special edition for a game I really want. Another reason is when the game is so, amazingly good, I just have to own it! Lastly, 90% of the time it's because I cannot pirate on the system.


----------



## pustal (Apr 30, 2017)

I usually buy games if:

a) I really enjoy them, I like to see them in my shelf;

b) I find them really cheap. I believe games these days mostly have and absurd price. I remember the time before PlayStation and Nintendo 64 where I could buy a game for 1/10 or 2/10 the price today. Here a game usually gets launch for around 1/10 tge minimum wage, wich is ridiculous. If I see a game that is good, old or not, at what I consider a fair price, I'll pick it up.

On a sidenote, I believe if games were still sold at a decent price 'piracy' would not be an issue.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> The CD research never stopped progressing.
> CD's from 20 years ago are a lot flimsier then CD's produced today.
> 
> Not to mention that in 100 years, there will be plenty of different ways to access the original content.



Absolutely there will be a way to play all content but what im saying is that huge collection you have paid for and kept for so long is going to all just be expensive paperweights lol, not in thousands of years we are talking in our lifetimes.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 30, 2017)

mech said:


> Absolutely there will be a way to play all content but what im saying is that huge collection you have paid for and kept for so long is going to all just be expensive paperweights lol, not in thousands of years we are talking in our lifetimes.



Average person lives for ~80 years.
Say you're 20 now, I highly doubt that in 60 years you're still concerned with how your collection is.
Not to mention that if you're an actual collector, you wouldn't take it out of the box for collecting reasons.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Apr 30, 2017)

Depends. Most people don't even know how to pirate a game and even more don't know what piracy is. At most I have ever done was pirate some old games from older console's but stopped. It takes away the appreciation of buying the game.

I don't buy games to support the developers,I can give 2 shit's about them as long as the geam is good. I don't go " oh look a game by such and such let me throw my money at them" I instead go " oh that game looks good let me buy it just like any other thing I have bought such as food or clothing". It takes no brain to know how the world function, you want something to u can't produce than you buy it or trade for it otherwise it's stealing and wrong.


----------



## cvskid (Apr 30, 2017)

It's not just piracy. Buying used games also doesn't give the developers any money, and i don't think a lot of people are willing to pay $60 dollars everytime a game comes out.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Average person lives for ~80 years.
> Say you're 20 now, I highly doubt that in 60 years you're still concerned with how your collection is.
> Not to mention that if you're an actual collector, you wouldn't take it out of the box for collecting reasons.



Id only buy a retro collection knowing they work or would last, Cartidges yes.. cd's hell no.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2017)

There is no point on using magnetic media!
That shit loses data with time and becomes useless!!!!

Looks at C64 collection from 1986.
Fucking floppies still work and still take a fucking loadcrap of time to load! Throw those shits away they are a PITA to use!!!

PS: Also cartridges break, I wonder how long would data on modern cards flash memory last? 16 years?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 30, 2017)

ployermick said:


> i was sitting near my friend as he saw my steam library. He asked me why do i buy games instead of pirating them, you still get the same product, right? I didn't even know how to answer this question.
> Can someone tell me why do most people buy games instead of pirating them?



That's people's opinion. That's why I mind my own business with whatever I want in my life like you do. Some people are telling you a no-no and they actually have it ? Don't buy their honesty story. Most people here won't admit what they are doing and keep minding their own business.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 30, 2017)

cvskid said:


> It's not just piracy. Buying used games also doesn't give the developers any money



The right to resell your games has been present since around the time software came unbundled from the machines it came on (and would probably have existed before that).
To that end second hand games not supporting devs seems about as useful as not donating money to the developers also means they see less money than if people did donate.
Actually having a resale value probably could be said to go some way to making the initial ticket price easier to swallow so there is that too.


----------



## markehmus (Apr 30, 2017)

heehee i wish you guys would quit buying every game and supporting developers of the many crap games out there  ... sifting through the garbage games to find a good one is becoming unbearable ;-P


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Apr 30, 2017)

More of a digital guy myself. I don't care about the art books, cases or any of that crap.; I find it takes up too much space. Anyways to answer the question I don't steal because I like to support the devs. Besides I own a lot of games that I have yet to play yet so why would I steal something and NOT play it.


----------



## JacksonS (Apr 30, 2017)

Haymose said:


> When you buy games it gives it more value because you, the purchaser/player, feel the need to justify that purchase.


This is the biggest thing to me. I feel much more incentive to play the game for a certain amount of time if I've bought it.


----------



## vinstage (May 1, 2017)

Rarely do I buy games, and when I do, it's probably FPS.

overwatch weeb


----------



## LittleFlame (May 1, 2017)

vinstage said:


> Rarely do I buy games, and when I do, it's probably FPS.
> 
> overwatch weeb


----------



## vinstage (May 1, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


>


aidan best mercy EU


----------



## McWhiters9511 (May 1, 2017)

I'm not one who will go and say "I buy to support the developer" because one purchase wont do a whole lot. I buy games (preferably in physical form) to play and build up my collection.


----------



## DrkBeam (May 1, 2017)

Games that I care about I get it physical, but where there is an offer of $3 games that I like, I'm into it, I can transfer to another system the games I've bought if the previous console stop functioning, that's a burden in Nintendo's side if your 3ds is ruined you're fucked, besides some games are free by a limited period of time, those are considered "bought"


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jan 12, 2020)

ployermick said:


> why isn't it worth sometimes?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Because you have to scour for it every time, while on the other hand if you buy a game, it stays on your platform forever.


----------



## Chary (Jan 12, 2020)

Because it's nice to keep the industry alive and support it so that more video games release in the future? 

I like paying for the games that I care about, because not only do I want the self satisfaction of supporting a given company, I like having physical games displayed, or digital games all together in one place. Like the oft-quoted Steam motto, people will pay for convenience.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jan 13, 2020)

^ what Chary said.

Also to add, not every developer is smoking money bags away in a high and mighty building. Some developers need the revenue to keep the lights on and feed themselves.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 13, 2020)

Everyone should try and stop pirating thers no need for it anyway- most of you should hav part time jobs at least to afford any game plus if yr studying instead you shouldnt be playing much games


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2020)

pirating becomes more about collecting.  if I pirate a game, there's little chance I'll play it, because there's no obligation to.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 13, 2020)

godreborn said:


> pirating becomes more about collecting.  if I pirate a game, there's little chance I'll play it, because there's no obligation to.


Yes and having to many games to chose from is bad for yr health as yr head could explode thinking what the fk do I play next


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Yes and having to many games to chose from is bad for yr health as yr head could explode thinking what the fk do I play next



that's how it is with my 93 switch games.  the most recent game I've beaten is new luigi u on the switch.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 13, 2020)

I buy games because I like to hold them in my hand and look at the cases, then it looks so nice in the game shelves


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 13, 2020)

Hardline said:


> I buy games because I like to hold them in my hand and look at the cases, then it looks so nice in the game shelves


Yes some people like ther House to look attractive so buy a good looking shelf


----------



## Davey159 (Jan 13, 2020)

I buy games so then I can play them... AMAZING

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Am I the only one who plays grand theft auto on my 3ds xl?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 13, 2020)

It's a necrobump...but it's not like the question has lost any relevance, so I might as well answer the OP's question (even though it's been a few years)...



ployermick said:


> i was sitting near my friend as he saw my steam library. He asked me why do i buy games instead of pirating them, you still get the same product, right? I didn't even know how to answer this question.
> Can someone tell me why do most people buy games instead of pirating them?



My two obvious answers are "convenience" and "maintaining the industry".

Convenience is, I've got to admit, my main reason. Yes, I've recently heard that there are apparently piracy sites out there that roll out the carpet for you and do things like auto-patching, fast downloads and no real harm. Perhaps I'm old, but whenever I scour into the "dark web", I run into sites that _claim _they host all myriads sorts of awesome games, but whenever I search for a download button it's buried under a dozen adds and then redirects you to the slowest australian server where you can download part 27 of 42 of a game...provided you waded through some 1337Sp3Ak to obtain the password that unlocks that 42-part .rar file. Oh, and btw: part 41 was only hosted on an Australian host that burned down, so perhaps you should try your luck at another game. But ey...at least now your virus scanner doesn't flag the entire thing as suspicious.
Oh, right...and the obvious: it's hardly ever the linux version that's getting hosted anywhere. Not that I don't see the reason why, but it's hard to claim that linux is superior if everyone's ignoring it because "everyone" uses windows.

Maintaining the industry is a tricky thing to say. Of course it boils down to "developers have to be paid", but it seems like everyone just assumes that just because one game raked in over a million sales, the entire industry is as well. That's...a pretty weird way to go about it. I mean...you never hear readers say things like: "hey, I hear Stephen King's so successful that he doesn't spend all his money. Therefore, it's perfectly okay to blatantly never buy books and instead print all my books from <insert book piracy site>  ". Those AAA-titles have to make a lot of costs to even break even, and while I'm not much of a fan on how they recycle the same freaking game loops pretty much every game, I can't deny that most of these people actually put in a lot of work in their job, so not being able to break even is just a slap in the face for many of them.
But IMHO the situation is even worse for indie titles. I can easily name a dozen games that most of you have probably never heard of but that are absolute gems. Their overhead might be much less, but their exposure suffers for it (hint: they don't spend much on marketing). In terms of getting paid for their job, being an indie developer is almost by definition a thankless job (unless you can somehow create a hype around your game). The least I can do is get their games (which isn't priced as high either) so they get at least some bit of moral support.


----------



## CORE (Jan 13, 2020)

Games need to be bought in most cases to be Pirated and on top of that I buy to support developers and Games I enjoy in general. 

In particular buy off GOG.com they more than any deserve support.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2020)

content must be decrypted with a legit license to make it free (psn content for example).


----------



## Stwert (Jan 13, 2020)

Well, piracy may be rife - it always has been, ever since we traded cassettes in the playground - google them you young whippersnappers 

But when push comes to shove, legality aside, if we don’t buy games the companies who make them don’t generate revenue. It’s a business, if they’re not making money, they’ll stop making games.

I know what you’re thinking, but enough people buy games for them to make massive profits. Yes they do and that’s my point, that’s why I buy games. If everyone decided, fuck it, let’s just pirate, as unlikely as that is, it would lead to the decline of the industry.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 13, 2020)

And then you wil get those idiots saying don't care I've got enough games to last me a lifetime - don't think thers nothing more stupid than saying tht unless someone can think of something even more stupid tht someone would say


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 13, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> And then you wil get those idiots saying don't care I've got enough games to last me a lifetime - don't think thers nothing more stupid than saying tht unless someone can think of something even more stupid tht someone would say


Hey! I am one of those idiots. I say that to me all the time. Usually it goes something like this:

Humble bundle: how about you spend any money you like for these games...say: just one buck? You'll get these games that you might like, and you're helping charity in the process.
Me: Nope. Not going to happen. I've got enough games to last me this lifetime and thanks to my karma boosting I'll be playing right until at least the next three lives.
Devil on my shoulder: that might be...but you don't have THAT particular game. 
Me: that platformer that has great steam reviews from a totally anonymous source? That is apparently "the bees knees will hiphop for coins again 9/lol"? Surely I can live without it.
...
Me: I'LL TAKE IT!!!
Me: (but that 0.07 cent charity better fixes climate change )
<one year later>
Me: man, look at all these keys. I can't hope to ever play all of that. *donates about half of it on a giveaway*
Humble bundle: oh, haai! You wanna get some great bundle?


----------



## Stwert (Jan 13, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> And then you wil get those idiots saying don't care I've got enough games to last me a lifetime - don't think thers nothing more stupid than saying tht unless someone can think of something even more stupid tht someone would say




Well, if I started playing all of my games, from oldest to newest, I’m pretty sure I wouldn’t get to the end before I’m pushing up daisies. But then, I’m already getting old, so that’s hardly surprising 

As for the more stupid statement, there’s bound to be someone who dusts off: piracy doesn’t hurt the games industry. Yes, it bloody does, I know that first hand. Yes, it’s a multi-billion dollar industry, but as has been said before by publishers, the reason there’s so many sequels and significantly less investment in new franchise ideas is that’s where the money is.

These are businesses, they have to satisfy their shareholders. So it stands to reason, the more money they make, the more possibility of investing in new ideas.
Take for example, just randomly, GTA5. There’s a game that when you lump the costs of developing, publishing and advertising cost in excess of $250,000,000. Whatever way you look at it, a quarter billion is a heck of a lot of money to make a game.

I’ll grant you, it’s made in excess of 20 times that in revenue since launch, but that’s how business works and that figure hasn’t included the ongoing costs of infrastructure and continued development. If they didn’t make large profits, they wouldn’t keep at it. Not to mention that if GTA5 cost 250 million to make. GTA6 will cost a heck of a lot more.

I’ll never tell people if they should or shouldn’t pirate, that’s up to you. If you want to take food from the mouths of developers children, hey that’s your choice 

Ranting over 


Nearly..... I will say, personally I don’t think piracy hurts the industry as much as they will claim it does though. Because the people who are pirating the games probably wouldn’t buy them in the first place.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 13, 2020)

I originally started pirating games because I grew up rather poor and I kept pirating games due to poverty. I buy games now because I have the money to do so and really didn't care to be a pirate in the first place.


----------



## depaul (Jan 13, 2020)

Pirating games is no different from stealing money from someone.

why wouldn't we just steal anything from anyone? huh?


----------



## Stwert (Jan 13, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I originally started pirating games because I grew up rather poor and I kept pirating games due to poverty. I buy games now because I have the money to do so and really didn't care to be a pirate in the first place.



Y’know, I have no problem with that. As I said, there’s always going to be a subset of people who pirate who would never ever buy the game anyway.

I know what it’s like to grow up in a poor family, though I wouldn’t dare say we were anything like some poor people in the world. But my folks didn’t have a lot of money to spend on frivolous items when I was a kid. I was a teenager before my parents had anything resembling “spare” money. And when I grew up I was fortunate enough to end up in a very good job.

So I’ll never deny, that when I was younger, my friends and I would pass around the odd pirate cassettes to one another for our Spectrum/CPC 464/Commodore And so on, and floppies for Amiga and Atari ST’s.

I did buy games when I saved up my pocket money, and I did amass a decent collection over the years.

I like to think I’ve made up for it since then, by spending a ridiculous amount of money on games, systems and accessories. I’ve still got all, god, 80 something computers and consoles I’ve owned growing up and they all still get used. I think not having a lot of money helps to make you appreciate what you have and to take care of it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



depaul said:


> Pirating games is no different from stealing money from someone.
> 
> why wouldn't we just steal anything from anyone? huh?



Sadly, there are poor unfortunate souls in this world who have little choice but to do just that. I don’t mean the arsehole yobs, but people who are struggling to survive sometimes have to make very difficult choices. Oddly enough though, when you look at the larger picture, people who are in real poverty - and I do mean REAL poverty are significantly less likely to steal than the bloody yobbos or junkies. They may be starving and have absolutely nothing, but they are still proud and honourable people.

Which is why I’m one of those people who others often roll their eyes at for some reason. I give what I can every single month to several charities, poverty, cancer, blindness, aids and so on. If I can help someone, even if it’s someone I meet in the street, I will. Even simple things like carrying shopping bags for some poor old soul who’s struggling, or giving them a lift home and just talking to some of them. It’s ridiculous how many old people in this country have literally no one to talk to day after day. A chat can make a huge difference to someone’s life, yet it’s so simple and costs nothing but time and surely we all have a little time.

I’m not churchy or anything, I don’t even have a religion. I just care, it’s the way I was raised, do unto others and all that........

.....Man, my morphine has definitely kicked in


----------



## Uiaad (Jan 13, 2020)

@depaul remember piracy does not equal a lost sale - as @Stwert says there will always be a subset who won't pay for anything.

Right now I have to be very careful about what I buy. I don't have the luxury of going out and buying a game, getting it home and finding its a complete pile of trash and let's face facts how many demos do companies put out these days, especially AAA titles ? Not many. I use piracy as a means to an end, I'll see what games are worth my time actually pay for them when i can. I can't actually remember the last time i pirated a game and completed it, I usually get a couple of hours in and think meh that's enough and wont touch it again or i'll go out and buy it when i can.

Devs deserve to be paid for their efforts, just like writers, artists and musicians.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 13, 2020)

Up until my teenage years, I was a dirty stinkin' pirate.

My family was never fond of videogames, although it was because of my family that I grew so fond of them (my grandfather bought me a Mega Drive when I was 4, without knowing what it was).
Aside from the Mega Drive, I received a GBC when I was 8, a PSX when I was 10 and a PS2 when I was around 16 (it was a used system and the PS3 had already been released).

Other than those I wound up buying most of my own games and consoles with part time money. The first console I purchased with my own money was a used Nintendo DS, I bought an R4 with it and I pirated all I could. Heck, I joined the temp around that time, although I was a long time lurker. 
After playing hundreds of games, I realised I no longer had that much fun with games, since they were free, all I had to do was change games if I didn't like it that much at the start. The result, I stopped pirating altogether. I am now 28 and the last game I pirated was over 10 years ago. 
I don't regret it. 

By buying a game I give it more value and I end up enjoying it more.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 13, 2020)

Uiaad said:


> @depaul remember piracy does not equal a lost sale - as @Stwert says there will always be a subset who won't pay for anything.
> 
> Right now I have to be very careful about what I buy. I don't have the luxury of going out and buying a game, getting it home and finding its a complete pile of trash and let's face facts how many demos do companies put out these days, especially AAA titles ? Not many. I use piracy as a means to an end, I'll see what games are worth my time actually pay for them when i can. I can't actually remember the last time i pirated a game and completed it, I usually get a couple of hours in and think meh that's enough and wont touch it again or i'll go out and buy it when i can.
> 
> Devs deserve to be paid for their efforts, just like writers, artists and musicians.



@Uiaad Does make a good point, there's a dearth of game demo's these days and even if there were more, have you seen the price of magazines? Who wants to pay nearly quarter the price of a game just to get a couple of demo's that might be shite.

Piracy can, as mentioned, be a means to an end for some people. Indeed having mentioned it, it's something I personally hadn't considered before, but it's not a bad idea all things considered. Download a game, give it an hour or two of playtime and if you're hooked, then buy it. I'm usually pretty certain that I will like the games I buy, so that's not an issue. But, there are a LOT of games I give a body-swerve either permanently, or until (if) I can eventually get it for a ridiculously cheap price in a sale or second-hand.

If I tried those fringe games when they were released, there's every possibility of me buying it sooner, and at full-price, if I discover I like it. Food for thought.


----------



## Y0shII (Jan 13, 2020)

I buy games because I like them and know they are good (I buy games during sales, rarely buy games on release date and also buy used games if the price is low). Also I pirate games (like many people here in gbatemp do) and usually end up buying those same games either on console or pc (better if released on pc) because I really like them; I see piracy as a way to test those games and then get them if I like it or just delete the files (of course I do not sell any of those games, I used to trade them but now I just try to keep up with my current list of games on steam and other launchers so I do not need to pirate every game recently released).
I also pirate games if I can not get them via "legal" ways or if the games are considered as abandonware (so there is no other way to obtain those games).


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 13, 2020)

I don't get those who say I'll download it to test out - total waste of time and broadband usage -bloody hel just watch clips on YouTube


----------



## Uiaad (Jan 13, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> I don't get those who say I'll download it to test out - total waste of time and broadband usage -bloody hel just watch clips on YouTube



Yes because youtube allows you to feel how it plays. Especially with action games the difference in the way things control can make or break a game far more than graphics or sound - The problem with either watching someone else play or reading reviews is exactly that it is someone else playing and someone else's opinion when it comes to reviews.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 13, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> I don't get those who say I'll download it to test out - total waste of time and broadband usage -bloody hel just watch clips on YouTube



Waste of broadband? I suppose if you have a limited connection then, yes, very good point. Mine though is very rarely below at least a couple of TB a month, for all sorts of reasons - no limit so I don’t care what I use.

I do occasionally watch YouTube clips, but it doesn’t give you a feel for the game. It’d be like watching porn when you have the wife next to you, there’s a better way 
Though I’ve never actually done the “download to test before” and there’s a good chance I never will, because I know what I want to buy. It’s definitely an interesting option, much like having a demo.


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2020)

Appalling personal financial management.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 13, 2020)

Uiaad said:


> Yes because youtube allows you to feel how it plays. Especially with action games the difference in the way things control can make or break a game far more than graphics or sound - The problem with either watching someone else play or reading reviews is exactly that it is someone else playing and someone else's opinion when it comes to reviews.


A game could hav a crappy first few hours then a total turnaround and you may think bolox after the few hours so tht don't make sense - soz but about the controls thts rubbish we all kno how games operate unless it's a vr game - plus then you got playthrough the first couple of hours again or whatever hours you do thts just complete madness


----------



## Y0shII (Jan 13, 2020)

I would rather use a demo for testing instead of downloading a full game (like recent releases that are over 100 GB), however for older games there are not many demos so you can not test it (in some cases not even for newer titles), only play the full game or like Dantendo said watch somebody else playing that game on youtube (however you will get their opinion, not yours and also you would not "feel" the game in your current setup).  Do not get me wrong, I know piracy is not the best option but in some cases like older games or abandonware it is the only option available to enjoy those games; if the publisher makes the title available for purchase and even includes a demo then in my opinion piracy is no longer needed.


----------



## Stwert (Jan 13, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> A game could hav a crappy first few hours then a total turnaround and you may think bolox after the few hours so tht don't make sense - soz but about the controls thts rubbish we all kno how games operate unless it's a vr game - plus then you got playthrough the first couple of hours again or whatever hours you do thts just complete madness




The other, and main reason I don’t watch other people playing games is, it ruins it for me. I don’t want to see all of the surprises a game has to offer and then have to play through that same game again. Just ruins the fun for me.

Maybe I’m just old fashioned, well, I am, but I’ve never seen the attraction of watching someone else play a game. Most of the fun from a game - for me, is discovering everything for the first time. That would just be destroyed by watching a play through. I don’t mind video reviews so much, they tend to not show spoilers and just short sections.

Suppose it’s just how I grew up with games, there was little information beyond a review or two, and what your friends said about it. Then you’d buy it and get the pleasure of not having already seen it. So, that’s what I still do.


----------



## djnate27 (Jan 13, 2020)

To play them, duh.
I turned over a new leaf. I have collected many "backup copies" over the years. I now only play the ones that I have purchased a copy of (physical or digital). I realize that in most cases the publisher/developer won't get a dime because most are bought used, but it's the best I can do.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2020)

[REMOVED]


----------



## Minox (Jan 16, 2020)

I buy it because I have a job and can afford paying for it. I used to pirate games when I was younger, but now I don't have to.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 17, 2020)

depaul said:


> Pirating games is no different from stealing money from someone.
> 
> why wouldn't we just steal anything from anyone? huh?


Okay, okay, I'll bite. But I'm sure you've been slapped to death with this :

Partying makes a copy of someone's work. Stealing doesn't, but makes the original object no longer available for the original possessor. 

So in answer : my girlfriend and me would be stealing each other's money all the time if non - virtual money behaved in the same way as stealing video games do.


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 17, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay, okay, I'll bite. But I'm sure you've been slapped to death with this :
> 
> Partying makes a copy of someone's work. Stealing doesn't, but makes the original object no longer available for the original possessor.


I wanna go to that slapping party, yo.

Why do I buy software instead of searching for hack/cracks and other stuff?
Lack of patience to browse shady sites looking for a crack and getting bombarded with porn ads, betting ads and penis enlargement pills ads.

I got pornHub, I don't gamble, my penis is fine as it is.

Also, I can delete the software/game and install it later, not needing to keep a copy of it somewhere.

Games are also becoming cheaper and cheaper, and sometimes free.

Regarding PC, of course.

Consoles are an entirely different matter. I get games mostly after they get on a sale, or get them used.

Yes, my penis is proportionally sized to my body. In my opinion, of course.


----------



## depaul (Jan 17, 2020)

Sorry I'm not pretending I've never downloaded copyrighted contents... But in principle, I still think it's a theft.

People work hard for long time to create a game. They need to sell well in order to get paid for their work. Any pirated game means 60$ less from their revenues.. Excuse me but here's where I see that pirating even one copy really means stealing some dollars from the company and therefore from its staff.

Many companies went out of business because of piracy. Take for example Sega Dreamcast : they did their best to save the console but piracy unavoidably destroyed it.

I know laws aren't perfect and most of times they are broken but I am more or less a religious person, I feel guilt whenever I play a game I don't own, and I try to buy most of my games.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 17, 2020)

It's a simple qoute really- you buy the console so you buy the games


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 17, 2020)

Sony ps4 I would/maybe if a 7.02 exploit ever comes out Nintendo switch hell no i hate them on so many levels it's not even funny


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 17, 2020)

> *Why do you buy games?*



Actual for the WiiU.
Because I am to dumb to get "Free Backups" to work.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 19, 2020)

depaul said:


> Sorry I'm not pretending I've never downloaded copyrighted contents... But in principle, I still think it's a theft.
> 
> People work hard for long time to create a game. They need to sell well in order to get paid for their work. Any pirated game means 60$ less from their revenues.. Excuse me but here's where I see that pirating even one copy really means stealing some dollars from the company and therefore from its staff.
> 
> ...


Oh, I agree it's a crime, all right. But it's more akin to stealing an idea than theft. I mean... You wouldn't say Jesus Christ was _stealing_ bread and wine when He made some illegal copies, right? 

The thing is : I'm frankly fed up with the 'it's all the same' attitude some people have. And just as well worth the 'one company made millions on one product, therefore it's okay if I pirate everything' the other camp tends to use. 
Situations just can't be boiled down like that...


----------



## Stwert (Jan 21, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Oh, I agree it's a crime, all right. But it's more akin to stealing an idea than theft. I mean... You wouldn't say Jesus Christ was _stealing_ bread and wine when He made some illegal copies, right?
> 
> The thing is : I'm frankly fed up with the 'it's all the same' attitude some people have. And just as well worth the 'one company made millions on one product, therefore it's okay if I pirate everything' the other camp tends to use.
> Situations just can't be boiled down like that...




It’s a subject that will rage on forever no doubt. I don’t think it can be justified for anyone but I know first-hand how it feels when your a one-man development team and there are a couple hundred thousand more people playing your game, than there are bought it.

But I’ve never bothered trying to prevent it, the way I see it, those people would never have bought the game anyway. That’s generally how it goes.


----------



## depaul (Jan 22, 2020)

Stwert said:


> the way I see it, those people would never have bought the game anyway.


It's a fallacy IMHO. That's how everyone is convincing themselves it's ok to pirate.

People wanting to play a game should naturally pay for it or else leave it alone, unless developers accept to work full-time without a salary!

A simple example out of my head : When you buy a car (the console), you need to pay for an annual insurance (the software).
Do you drive without insurance saying "I wasn't going to drive anyway?!!"


----------



## Brizas99 (Feb 6, 2020)

TastyPa1n said:


> I buy games to support the developers and pay them respect for the games, also buying games means that you will have latest updated


Exactly, it takes a lot of effort to develop a game from scratch and it's essential to support developers.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2020)

I've been gaming on PS2 and 3DS both consoles which I just downloaded the games and stored in a USB/SD, just so much more convenient.

I have been buying games although it's usually go resell them.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2020)

Dark_Ansem said:


> First of all, piracy is illegal.
> 
> Secondly, buying games means you support the developer.
> 
> Third, sometimes piracy isn't even worth the hassle.


The only way to support developers is if the customer buys directly through a retailer or a digital store, otherwise they don't get anything from the marketplace sellers.

I currently live in two countries where they used the PAL system and I hate that the PAL versions were generally slower, so I refuse to buy old PAL games unless they have a resale value.

Example of a game being allowed down:


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 7, 2020)

Boesy said:


> The only way to support developers is if the customer buys directly through a retailer or a digital store, otherwise they don't get anything from the marketplace sellers.
> 
> I currently live in two countries where they used the PAL system and I hate that the PAL versions were generally slower, so I refuse to buy old PAL games unless they have a resale value.
> 
> Example of a game being allowed down:



Erm...is this a joke post? PAL 50 has been discontinued since the dreamcast days (so basically last century). If that's your excuse not to buy games, then you're seriously reaching for straws.


----------



## AlbertoGreen (Feb 10, 2020)

To Support Devs obviously. You should support them as they work hard to create a single game.


----------



## myanime002 (Mar 17, 2020)

Minecraft


----------



## Mythical (Mar 17, 2020)

So I can sleep at night


----------



## godreborn (Mar 17, 2020)

I can't really get into games I didn't buy.  there's no incentive to play them.  that's why I was in a rut last gen.  I literally played close to no new games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 17, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I can't really get into games I didn't buy.  there's no incentive to play them.  that's why I was in a rut last gen.  I literally played close to no new games.


Bonus in that case is with this gen having no games you can go back and play many of the old ones for next to nothing (a few are shooting up in price, mostly RPGs that got small releases and the usual quirks like lawsuits). Last gen I had one of the best times in gaming I have ever had, and after the first year or two most still hold up today (though I also found a lot of gamecube stuff holds up today).


----------



## delilah23 (Mar 19, 2020)

Yeah, I think it's mainly about supporting developers who worked on making this game you're enjoying. Game development industry can be really exhausting, so we gotta appreciate them people


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 19, 2020)

I really don't care about "supporting developers".

But i just feel more motiveted to finish game if i buyed it also i like having physical version with a nice case and manual a d all that useless stuff lol. Also when i have game like that and i can sell it possible for better price if it's old mwahaha.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 23, 2020)

Well I Switch games because I am keeping my Switch on OFW this time around.
PS4... well at a some point I really started to like collecting the boxes so here we are.


----------

